# American Bulldogs



## sweinodinsson (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello,
I have some of the best 100% Johnson American bulldog bloodlines there are. This spring, I will be breeding my female to an NKC champion who is also a working dog.
If you are interested, feel free to message me.
My female is great. She is a beautiful mostly brindle with some white. She is not overly aggressive. Gets along with most other animals. She is protective of the property. She is very suspicious of strangers. Very smart animal. She is my dog but has always been more protective of any women I bring around and loves kids, but only listens to me.
The male dog is like I said, an NKC conformation champion and working protection dog. He is very laid back and friendly, but does work in protection. He is buckskin and white. 
They should produce puppies in the 80-110 lb range.


----------

